# Preloaded cartridges



## RDH79 (Mar 4, 2017)

Question about preloaded cartridge that comes with the Gent and Statesman Fountain family of pens.
On the Private reserve they call then a standard cartridge. So when a customer askes what cartridges they take what do you say. Standard cartridges? Or are they the same as some other brands? Like Parkers
Thank You!!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 4, 2017)

It is correctly called the "international" size cartridge.


----------

